# Josh Howard Fan Club



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Is there one if so I'd like to join


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

There really aren't many Mavs fans period on bbb.net so I seriously doubt it.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> There really aren't many Mavs fans period on bbb.net so I seriously doubt it.


Sad, but true.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Should I start one? he is in my top 3 fav. players in the league.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Mind as well. You can get all 3 Mavs fans to join it while you're at it.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

K I'll make it will u join?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Made it, now for members


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1st 1 up, add me. josh howard is no doubt one of my favourite players.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs' Howard starts to define game
Third-year player is becoming a frontcourt force alongside Dirk



09:58 PM CST on Sunday, December 25, 2005
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


On the Western road swing last week, Mavericks coach Avery Johnson was asked if buzz around the league that Josh Howard is one of the game's most underrated players was accurate. 

"He's not underrated in our book," Johnson snapped back. "He does a lot for us. And when you do things on a more consistent basis, you tend to catch people's attention." 

Howard no longer is surprising anybody around the NBA. He's been too good too often this season to be a secret weapon. Even on a trip when he had back-to-back poor shooting games (a combined 8-for-35), he bounced back with an efficient 8-of-13 showing against Seattle. 

With a couple of days off for the holiday, Howard's right ankle – which cost him eight games – should be closer to 100 percent for tonight's meeting with the Indiana Pacers at American Airlines Center. 

The 6-7 forward has steadily climbed the rungs of NBA success. When you are the last pick of the first round, as he was in 2003, there are no fast ascents. Instead, he has slowly become one of Johnson's most important players. 

So much so that he's no longer under the radar, although Howard still occupies a place in Dirk Nowitzki's shadow. 

"I've been kind of underrated all my life," said Howard, a native of Winston-Salem, N.C. "So I'm used to it. It gives me motivation to keep playing hard, recognized or not. 

"I was never big on being recognized anyway. If it comes, it comes. If not, I'm not going to worry about it." 

Howard shies away from talk about being an All-Star someday. But the more he strings together double-doubles and continues to raise his game as Nowitzki's trusted sidekick, the more he's bound to get noticed. 

"All that All-Star stuff is just a bunch of hoopla," he said. "The same players [are chosen] every year. They might get one guy every few years who hasn't been there." 

Howard looks at Nowitzki, in his eighth season, and sees how much work it takes to be an elite-level player. He's never been afraid to put a little elbow grease into the job. That's not a problem. 

At this point in his career, however, part of the learning process is psychological. Howard won't arrive at a new echelon without letting his confidence out of its cage. 

"A lot of it's mental for a young player," Johnson said. "I have a vision of how I want him to play on a daily basis and how I want him to practice. He's getting there. 

"He understands, and I think he really wants it. He's maturing day by day." 

So is Howard a future All-Star? 

"I would rather see him be a future champion," Johnson said. 

Howard has averaged just over 17 points and 7.5 rebounds in the last six games. But there have been some wild swings in that stretch. He had just one rebound in Los Angeles against the Lakers in a game in which he shot 3-of-16. 

He is searching for consistency. 

"I'm on the improve," he said. "I can't wait to see what's going to happen next year. I get better each year, hopefully. And I haven't [finished] riding this one out."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

there really are no Mavs fans


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i post here on the mavs board every so often, almost 100% of the time about josh howard.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> there really are no Mavs fans


I don't post on this board much anymore because I got tired of talking to myself, so I'm mostly on www.dallasbasketball.com


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

ill join

hes a great player


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

put me on that list, is there even a Dirk Fan Club


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Im in..


----------



## SouthernStar (May 8, 2004)

Put me in I barely ever check this board for Mavs news but I'm definitely down for the club our young three are really starting to come together this season.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

10 strong


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

lol and it will only get stronger, we're just some of the first to appreciate what this young guy brings. He's the player i model myself after.


----------

